

Layoffs Hit Revision3 - qhoxie
http://mashable.com/2008/10/27/revision3-layoffs/

======
trickjarrett
Too bad, I was going to submit my video podcast to their Revision3 Beta site
but I guess that's not worth it anymore given my niche market.

